# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Միամսյա մաքրության ակումբակ

## Apsara

Բարև, մարդ, մի առաջարկ ունեմ, մեր քաղաքի մաքրությունը պահպանելու կամ շատացնելու համար, մենք ուժեղ ենք միասին և միասին ամեն ինչ կարող ենք:

Ես՝ Վարդուհի Ինանցս, խոստանում եմ, որ ամենաքիչը այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում՝ հուլիսի 1-ից, Քաղաքում կամ ուրիշ տեղ գետնին կամ խոտերի մեջ աղբ /սրա մեջ մտնում է կոնֆետի թուղթ, արևածաղիկի կճեպ, սիգարետի մնացորդ, ծամոն և այլն ավելի մեծ բաներ/ չեմ գցի, կեղտը կգցեմ աղբամանը, իսկ եթե չկա մոտակայքում, ապա հետս այնքան ման կտամ, մինչև մի տեղ գտնեմ աղբաման:

Առաջարկում եմ, մարդ, դու էլ միանաս այս ակցիային, որը հենց նոր ես հորինեցի: Քեզ ոչ ոք չի ստուգելու, մարդ, քո խիղճը միշտ քո հետ է, ես նրան վստահում եմ :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.06.2009), davidus (24.06.2009), Dragon (25.06.2009), impression (23.06.2009), Manya (23.06.2009), Moon (25.06.2009), Norton (23.06.2009), Nun ... (24.06.2009), Second Chance (24.06.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (24.06.2009), Ungrateful (24.06.2009), Yevuk (25.06.2009), Աթեիստ (23.06.2009), Բարձրահասակ (28.06.2009), Կաթիլ (23.06.2009), Ուլուանա (23.06.2009), Չամիչ (23.06.2009), Փոքրիկ (23.06.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բարև, մարդ, մի առաջարկ ունեմ, մեր քաղաքի մաքրությունը պահպանելու կամ շատացնելու համար, մենք ուժեղ ենք միասին և միասին ամեն ինչ կարող ենք:
> 
> Ես՝ Վարդուհի Ինանցս, խոստանում եմ, որ ամենաքիչը այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում՝ հուլիսի 1-ից, Քաղաքում կամ ուրիշ տեղ գետնին կամ խոտերի մեջ աղբ /սրա մեջ մտնում է կոնֆետի թուղթ, արևածաղիկի կճեպ, սիգարետի մնացորդ, ծամոն և այլն ավելի մեծ բաներ/ չեմ գցի, կեղտը կգցեմ աղբամանը, իսկ եթե չկա մոտակայքում, ապա հետս այնքան ման կտամ, մինչև մի տեղ գտնեմ աղբաման:
> 
> Առաջարկում եմ, մարդ, դու էլ միանաս այս ակցիային, որը հենց նոր ես հորինեցի: Քեզ ոչ ոք չի ստուգելու, մարդ, քո խիղճը միշտ քո հետ է, ես նրան վստահում եմ


Հետաքրքիր է, բայց ես արդեն այնքան տևական ժամանակ եմ դրանով զբաղվում, որ հաշիվը կորցրել եմ: Փաստորեն, Վարդուհի ջան, մինչ այդ աղբը աղբամանի մեջ չէիր թափում? :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2009), Artgeo (23.06.2009), Dragon (25.06.2009), Kuk (23.06.2009), Norton (24.06.2009), Nun ... (24.06.2009), Բարձրահասակ (28.06.2009), Լեո (23.06.2009), Կաթիլ (23.06.2009), Հայկօ (23.06.2009), Ձայնալար (23.06.2009), Նորմարդ (24.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Հետաքրքիր է, բայց ես արդեն այնքան տևական ժամանակ եմ դրանով զբաղվում, որ հաշիվը կորցրել եմ: Փաստորեն, Վարդուհի ջան, մինչ այդ աղբը աղբամանի մեջ չէիր թափում?


Երբեք նման ակումբակ չէի բացի, եթե ինձ կյանքում գեթ մեկ անգամ թույլ տված լինեի աղբի մի կտոր մի տեղ, ոչ աղբամանում, գցած լինեի, բայց ինչպես կարող եմ ակումբակը բացել, մարդկանց առաջարկել, եթե ես ինքս բոլորի առաջ  չխոստանամ:

Օրինակ դու կարող ես միանալ, և շարունակել նույն կերպ, մարդիկ կտեսնեն, որ շատերն են այդպես վարվում, մեկն էլ նոր կսկսի աղբը չթափել և եթե գոնե մեկ նոր դադարի աղտոտել շրջակա միջավայրը՝ օգուտ կլինի:

----------

Manya (23.06.2009)

----------


## Manya

> Բարև, մարդ, մի առաջարկ ունեմ, մեր քաղաքի մաքրությունը պահպանելու կամ շատացնելու համար, մենք ուժեղ ենք միասին և միասին ամեն ինչ կարող ենք:
> 
> Ես՝ Վարդուհի Ինանցս, խոստանում եմ, որ ամենաքիչը այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում՝ հուլիսի 1-ից, Քաղաքում կամ ուրիշ տեղ գետնին կամ խոտերի մեջ աղբ /սրա մեջ մտնում է կոնֆետի թուղթ, արևածաղիկի կճեպ, սիգարետի մնացորդ, ծամոն և այլն ավելի մեծ բաներ/ չեմ գցի, կեղտը կգցեմ աղբամանը, իսկ եթե չկա մոտակայքում, ապա հետս այնքան ման կտամ, մինչև մի տեղ գտնեմ աղբաման:
> 
> Առաջարկում եմ, մարդ, դու էլ միանաս այս ակցիային, որը հենց նոր ես հորինեցի: Քեզ ոչ ոք չի ստուգելու, մարդ, քո խիղճը միշտ քո հետ է, ես նրան վստահում եմ


Ես ողջունում եմ քո թեման,ես միշտ այդպես եմ անում:Դա մարդու մեջից պետք է լինի:

----------

Apsara (23.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Բարև, մարդ, մի առաջարկ ունեմ, մեր քաղաքի մաքրությունը պահպանելու կամ շատացնելու համար, մենք ուժեղ ենք միասին և միասին ամեն ինչ կարող ենք:
> 
> Ես՝ Վարդուհի Ինանցս, խոստանում եմ, որ ամենաքիչը այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում՝ հուլիսի 1-ից, Քաղաքում կամ ուրիշ տեղ գետնին կամ խոտերի մեջ աղբ /սրա մեջ մտնում է կոնֆետի թուղթ, արևածաղիկի կճեպ, սիգարետի մնացորդ, ծամոն և այլն ավելի մեծ բաներ/ չեմ գցի, կեղտը կգցեմ աղբամանը, իսկ եթե չկա մոտակայքում, ապա հետս այնքան ման կտամ, մինչև մի տեղ գտնեմ աղբաման:
> 
> Առաջարկում եմ, մարդ, դու էլ միանաս այս ակցիային, որը հենց նոր ես հորինեցի: Քեզ ոչ ոք չի ստուգելու, մարդ, քո խիղճը միշտ քո հետ է, ես նրան վստահում եմ


Զարմանալի է, բայց ես սա մոտավորապես հարյուր տարի է գիտեմ ու կիրառում եմ  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (23.06.2009), Կաթիլ (23.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Ես ողջունում եմ քո թեման,ես միշտ այդպես եմ անում:Դա մարդու մեջից պետք է լինի:


Ապրես, կարծում եմ, եթե չկա մարդու մեջ, ապա կարելի է դնել՝ օրինակ ծառայելով :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Հետաքրքիր է, բայց ես արդեն այնքան տևական ժամանակ եմ դրանով զբաղվում, որ հաշիվը կորցրել եմ:


Նույնությամբ իմ մասին կասեմ  :Smile:  ու հուսով եմ թեմայից դուրս գրառում չի համարվի, եթե ասեմ, որ նույն սկզբունքով նաև կարմիր լույսի տակ փողոցը չեմ անցնում: Կարծում եմ, նման խմբակ բացելու կարիք էլ կա  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (23.06.2009), davidus (24.06.2009), Yevuk (25.06.2009), Բարձրահասակ (28.06.2009), Կաթիլ (23.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Նույնությամբ իմ մասին կասեմ  ու հուսով եմ թեմայից դուրս գրառում չի համարվի, եթե ասեմ, որ նույն սկզբունքով նաև կարմիր լույսի տակ փողոցը չեմ անցնում: Կարծում եմ, նման խմբակ բացելու կարիք էլ կա


Ցավալի է, բայց այո, կա:

Երեխեք, այն փաստը, որ դուք բոլորդ վաղուց նման կերպ եք ապրում ինձ համար անչափ ուրախալի է, բայց կարծում եմ, դա չի խանգարի միանալ ակումբակին, որի անունը հետագայում կարելի առանց միամսյա բառի գրել :Smile: :

Ընդհամենը նշեք, որ միանում եք այս ակցիային, ու վսե, երդման խոսքերը պարտադրական չեն :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես՝ Վարդուհի Ինանցս, խոստանում եմ, որ ամենաքիչը այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում՝ հուլիսի 1-ից, Քաղաքում կամ ուրիշ տեղ գետնին կամ խոտերի մեջ աղբ /սրա մեջ մտնում է կոնֆետի թուղթ, արևածաղիկի կճեպ, սիգարետի մնացորդ, ծամոն և այլն ավելի մեծ բաներ/ չեմ գցի, կեղտը կգցեմ աղբամանը, իսկ եթե չկա մոտակայքում, ապա հետս այնքան ման կտամ, մինչև մի տեղ գտնեմ աղբաման:


Ես արդեն 22 տարի ա դրանով եմ զբաղվում  :LOL: 
Բայց խոստանում եմ, որ եթե կողքիններիս նույնն անելիս տեսնեմ, ոչ թե կջղայնանամ, այլ կվերցնեմ, կնետեմ աղբամանը, որ ամաչեն:

----------

Apsara (24.06.2009), Cassiopeia (24.06.2009), Աշխեն (27.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Ես արդեն 22 տարի ա դրանով եմ զբաղվում 
> Բայց խոստանում եմ, որ եթե կողքիններիս նույնն անելիս տեսնեմ, ոչ թե կջղայնանամ, այլ կվերցնեմ, կնետեմ աղբամանը, որ ամաչեն:


Բյուր էտ հնարքը ես ու Հայկը վաղուց ենք մտածել ու իրագործում ենք, եթե աղջիկ է քցում աղբը գետնին Հայկն է մոտենում վերցնում և ասում, դուք ինչ-որ բան գցեցիք, իսկ եթե տղա՝ ես :LOL: 
մենակ մարդկանց ռոժերը տենաս էդ ժամանակ, զարմացած չռված աչքեր, սուսուփուս վերցնում են աղբը գցում

----------

davidus (24.06.2009), Second Chance (24.06.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (24.06.2009), Ungrateful (24.06.2009), Yevuk (25.06.2009), Աթեիստ (24.06.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.06.2009), Ուլուանա (24.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Քաղաքի մաքրության մասին առայժմ թող քաղաքապետարանը մտածի, թող թաղապետարանները մտածեն: Էս ձևական միամսյակները ոչինչ չեն տալու: Սա յուրաքանչյուր նորմալ մարդ է այսպես անում, աղբը չի թափում փողոցում, թափում է աղբամանի մեջ, իսկ այն մարդկանց թիվը, ովքեր թափում են փողոցում նվազագույնի կհասնի այն դեպքում, երբ համապատասխան մարմիններն անեն իրենց գործը և աղբահանության գումարը մեծ ախորժակով ուտելու փոխարեն ծառայեցնեն իր նպատակին: Իսկ օրինակ ծառայելը ֆորումում սիրուն-սիրուն խոսքեր ասելով չի, որ մտնենք, ասենք՝ օ՜յ, գիտե՞ք, ես երբեք աղբը հատակին չեմ նետում, իսկ փողոցում միշտ կռացած եմ քայլում և հավաքում եմ իմ դիմացից քայլող անձանց թափաց արևածաղկի կեղևը. այո, այո, նա անամոթաբար չրթելով քայլում է, իսկ ես նրա ետևից՝ կռացա՜ծ, հանգի՜ստ, համբերատա՜ր օրինակ եմ ծառայում, և պատկերացրեք՝ նա նույնիսկ զարմանում, ապշում է: Փնթի մարդը չի նայելու կողքինին, իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ ինքը կյանքում աղբն աղբամանում թափող մարդ չի տեսել, և հենց դուք պետք է լինեք առաջինը, և նա պետք է հենց ձեզնից օրինակ վերցնի, իմանա, որ այդպիսի բան գոյություն ունի՝ աղբաման: Կամ էդ աղբամանները որ դրել են, թող հետևեն, որ չկոտրեն, տեղահան չանեն, էն մենթերը, որ ամբողջ օրը Հյուսիսային պողոտայում ու դատարանների առաջ մարդ են ծեծում, թող քաղաքում շրջեն, որ չկարողանան էդ աղբամանները կոտրել: Ուզում եք մաքուր Երևան տեսնել, ասեք, նշեմ կոնկրետ տեղեր, գնացեք զբաղվեք աղբահանությամբ, կատարեք այն, ինչի համար ոմանք գումար են վերցնում պետության գրպանից և լափում են: Իսկ ես ու իմ նման շատերը երբեք չենք վերցրել ու չենք վերցնի ուրիշի թափած կեղտը: Այլոց դաստիարակելու դժվարին, բազմաչարչար ու անիմաստ գործը չեմ վերցնի ինձ վրա և ճիշտ կանեմ:

----------

Ariadna (24.06.2009), murmushka (24.06.2009), Լեո (24.06.2009), Մարկիզ (24.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Քաղաքի մաքրության մասին առայժմ թող քաղաքապետարանը մտածի, թող թաղապետարանները մտածեն: Էս ձևական միամսյակները ոչինչ չեն տալու: Սա յուրաքանչյուր նորմալ մարդ է այսպես անում, աղբը չի թափում փողոցում, թափում է աղբամանի մեջ, իսկ այն մարդկանց թիվը, ովքեր թափում են փողոցում նվազագույնի կհասնի այն դեպքում, երբ համապատասխան մարմիններն անեն իրենց գործը և աղբահանության գումարը մեծ ախորժակով ուտելու փոխարեն ծառայեցնեն իր նպատակին: Իսկ օրինակ ծառայելը ֆորումում սիրուն-սիրուն խոսքեր ասելով չի, որ մտնենք, ասենք՝ օ՜յ, գիտե՞ք, ես երբեք աղբը հատակին չեմ նետում, իսկ փողոցում միշտ կռացած եմ քայլում և հավաքում եմ իմ դիմացից քայլող անձանց թափաց արևածաղկի կեղևը. այո, այո, նա անամոթաբար չրթելով քայլում է, իսկ ես նրա ետևից՝ կռացա՜ծ, հանգի՜ստ, համբերատա՜ր օրինակ եմ ծառայում, և պատկերացրեք՝ նա նույնիսկ զարմանում, ապշում է: Փնթի մարդը չի նայելու կողքինին, իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ ինքը կյանքում աղբն աղբամանում թափող մարդ չի տեսել, և հենց դուք պետք է լինեք առաջինը, և նա պետք է հենց ձեզնից օրինակ վերցնի, իմանա, որ այդպիսի բան գոյություն ունի՝ աղբաման: Կամ էդ աղբամանները որ դրել են, թող հետևեն, որ չկոտրեն, տեղահան չանեն, էն մենթերը, որ ամբողջ օրը Հյուսիսային պողոտայում ու դատարանների առաջ մարդ են ծեծում, թող քաղաքում շրջեն, որ չկարողանան էդ աղբամանները կոտրել: Ուզում եք մաքուր Երևան տեսնել, ասեք, նշեմ կոնկրետ տեղեր, գնացեք զբաղվեք աղբահանությամբ, կատարեք այն, ինչի համար ոմանք գումար են վերցնում պետության գրպանից և լափում են: Իսկ ես ու իմ նման շատերը երբեք չենք վերցրել ու չենք վերցնի ուրիշի թափած կեղտը: Այլոց դաստիարակելու դժվարին, բազմաչարչար ու անիմաստ գործը չեմ վերցնի ինձ վրա և ճիշտ կանեմ:


Սկզբից մտածեցի անպատասխան թողնեմ, որովհետև քեզ հետ վիճելն անիմաստ է, դու ամեն տեղ քաղաքականություն ես տեսնում:
Ես ոչ ոքի չեմ պարտադրում միանալ այս ակցիային, ընդհամենը առաջարկում եմ, իսկ իմաստության և անիմաստության հարցը ուրիշ թեմա է, ոչ այստեղ քննարկվելիք :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.06.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (24.06.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Սկզբից մտածեցի անպատասխան թողնեմ, որովհետև քեզ հետ վիճելն անիմաստ է, դու ամեն տեղ քաղաքականություն ես տեսնում:
> Ես ոչ ոքի չեմ պարտադրում միանալ այս ակցիային, ընդհամենը առաջարկում եմ, իսկ իմաստության և անիմաստության հարցը ուրիշ թեմա է, ոչ այստեղ քննարկվելիք


Առաջին մասին չեմ անդրադառնում, քանի որ ստել ես:
Իսկ ի՞նչ է, պետք է առանձին թեմա՞ բացվի, որպեսզի քննարկվի այս ակցիայի անիմաստ լինելը: Մեծ կարծիքի ես հորինածդ անհետքրքիր, այսպես կոչված՝ ակցիայի մասին:

----------


## Kuk

Եթե օֆֆտոպ լինի, կներեք իհարկե, բայց թեմային վերաբերում է, մի մեջբերում Չարենցից.

Ո՜վ իմաստուն, այդ շերեփով չի՛ դատարկվի այս կաթսան.
Քանի՜-քանի՜ իմաստուններ և հանճարներ անսասան
Այդպես` միայն հայեցումո՛վ այն ձգտեցին դատարկել,
Եվ ո՛չ միայն հատակն, այլև - մակերեսը չտեսան:

----------

Dragon (25.06.2009), murmushka (24.06.2009), Մարկիզ (24.06.2009), Վարպետ (24.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մի հարց եմ ուզւոմ տալ: Կարելի՞ է մի ամիս հետո պաղպաղակի թուղթը գցեմ փողոցի մեջտեղում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Մի հարց եմ ուզւոմ տալ: Կարելի՞ է մի ամիս հետո պաղպաղակի թուղթը գցեմ փողոցի մեջտեղում


Իհարկե չի կարելի  :Wink: 
Ոչ մի անգամ չի կարելի  :Angry2:  

Ուղղակի էս միամսյակի իմաստը կարծում եմ այլ է: Լավ, թող Թոմայի հեղինակն էլ գա ավելի կոնկրետ ու պարզ ևս մի անգամ բացատրի:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իմ խորին համոզմամբ՝ փողոցի մեջտեղում զիբիլ գցողը շարունակելու է գցել, չգցողն էլ չի գցելու՝ անկախ ամեն տեսակի միամսյակներից: Ինձ, օրինակ, ծխախոտի դատարկ տուփը գրպանս դրած մինչև մոտակա աղբարկղը քայլելու համար միամսյակ պետք չէ. հենց այնպես էլ կքայլեմ  :Smile: :

Հ.Գ. Ուրիշի թափած զիբիլի հետևից ընկնելն առնվազն աբսուրդ է:

----------

Manya (25.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Մի հարց եմ ուզւոմ տալ: Կարելի՞ է մի ամիս հետո պաղպաղակի թուղթը գցեմ փողոցի մեջտեղում


Եթե մինչ այսօր գցել ես առանց իմ թույլատվության, կարծում եմ հիմա էլ դրա կարիքը չունես :Wink: , շարունակիր այդպես ապրել կամ ընտրություն արա և դադարիր աղտոտել քո իսկ շրջակա միջավայրը :Smile:

----------

Manya (25.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե մինչ այսօր գցել ես առանց իմ թույլատվության, կարծում եմ հիմա էլ դրա կարիքը չունես, շարունակիր այդպես ապրել կամ ընտրություն արա և դադարիր աղտոտել քո իսկ շրջակա միջավայրը


Ես մինչև հիմա չեմ գցել, բայց մտածում եմ, որ եթե մասնակցեմ այս միամսյա ակցիային, ապա մի ամիս հետո, երբ ակցիան ավարտվի, արդեն ստպված եմ լինելու գցել  :Sad:  Շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ ընդամենը մեկ ամսով ա այս ակցիան  :Sad:

----------


## Apsara

> Ես մինչև հիմա չեմ գցել, բայց մտածում եմ, որ եթե մասնակցեմ այս միամսյա ակցիային, ապա մի ամիս հետո, երբ ակցիան ավարտվի, արդեն ստպված եմ լինելու գցել  Շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ ընդամենը մեկ ամսով ա այս ակցիան


Դե ուրեմն համբերություն ունեցիր, սպասիր մեկ ամիսը ավարտվի, գուցե և շարունակվի ակցիան, բայց քո մեջ առանց արտաքին ազդակների, մեկ էլ ուշադիր կարդա, արդյո՞ք ինչ-որ տեղ տեսնում ես մեկ ամսից հետո աղբաթափության  ակումբակ, կամ ինչ-որ տեղ նշվե՞լ է, ար մեկ ամսից հետո ակցիայի մասնակիցներին տրվում է աննախադեպ իրավունք՝ աղտոտել շրջակա միջավայրը ինչքան և ինչպես ուզում են՞

Ե

----------


## Լեո

Բարի մտքով ես այս թեման բացել, Apsara ջան, գիտեմ: Բայց չնեղանաս, շատ ծիծաղելի է, որ ես (ու  «ակցիայի» մնացած բոլոր մասնակիցները) պիտի մաքուր մնամ և խոզի պես շուրջբոլորս չկեղտոտեմ, որովհետև մասնակցում եմ ինչ-որ վիրտուալ  «ակցիայի»: Է առանց ակցիայի էլ ես մարդ լինելու գիտակցություն ունեմ, էլ ինչի՞ս ա պետք էս «ակցիան»: Իսկ եթե ակցիան իմ նմանների համար չէ, այլ խոզերի, ապա կարող եմ վստահեցնել որ այս «քաղաքակիրթ» մեթոդները հազար տարի էլ մնա խոզին մարդ չեն սարքի:

----------

Apsara (24.06.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Բարև, մարդ, մի առաջարկ ունեմ, մեր քաղաքի մաքրությունը պահպանելու կամ շատացնելու համար, մենք ուժեղ ենք միասին և միասին ամեն ինչ կարող ենք:
> 
> Ես՝ Վարդուհի Ինանցս, խոստանում եմ, որ ամենաքիչը այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում՝ հուլիսի 1-ից, Քաղաքում կամ ուրիշ տեղ գետնին կամ խոտերի մեջ աղբ /սրա մեջ մտնում է կոնֆետի թուղթ, արևածաղիկի կճեպ, սիգարետի մնացորդ, ծամոն և այլն ավելի մեծ բաներ/ չեմ գցի, կեղտը կգցեմ աղբամանը, իսկ եթե չկա մոտակայքում, ապա հետս այնքան ման կտամ, մինչև մի տեղ գտնեմ աղբաման:
> 
> Առաջարկում եմ, մարդ, դու էլ միանաս այս ակցիային, որը հենց նոր ես հորինեցի: Քեզ ոչ ոք չի ստուգելու, մարդ, քո խիղճը միշտ քո հետ է, ես նրան վստահում եմ


Միտքը վատը չի, իմ կողմից.

Ես՝ Արտակ Հարությունյանս, տարիներ առաջ որոշել եմ, որ ողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում քաղաքում կամ ուրիշ տեղ գետնին կամ խոտերի մեջ աղբ չեմ գցելու, գցելու եմ աղբամանը, եթե չկա մոտակայքում, ապա հետս տանելու եմ մինչև որ աղբաման գտնեմ: 

Սույն որոշումը բեկանման ենթակա չէ:
Բացառություններ կարող են լինել:

----------

Apsara (24.06.2009), Cassiopeia (24.06.2009), murmushka (24.06.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Միտքը վատը չի, իմ կողմից.
> 
> Ես՝ Արտակ Հարությունյանս, տարիներ առաջ որոշել եմ, որ ողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում քաղաքում կամ ուրիշ տեղ գետնին կամ խոտերի մեջ աղբ չեմ գցելու, գցելու եմ աղբամանը, եթե չկա մոտակայքում, ապա հետս տանելու եմ մինչև որ աղբաման գտնեմ: 
> 
> Սույն որոշումը բեկանման ենթակա չէ:
> Բացառություններ կարող են լինել:


Հետ. Գրություն.
Գրածս չի վերաբերվում նախագահական նստավայրի մերձակա տարածքին, ինչպես նաև Ազգային ժողովի մերձակա տարածքին: Վերջինիս մերձակայքում կարելի է նույնիսկ չիշիկ անել:

----------

Dina (25.06.2009), Elmo (27.06.2009), Kuk (24.06.2009), murmushka (24.06.2009), Ungrateful (24.06.2009), Աթեիստ (26.06.2009), Հայկօ (24.06.2009), Ձայնալար (24.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Հետ. Գրություն.
> Գրածս չի վերաբերվում նախագահական նստավայրի մերձակա տարածքին, ինչպես նաև Ազգային ժողովի մերձակա տարածքին: Վերջինիս մերձակայքում կարելի է նույնիսկ չիշիկ անել:


Ինչու՞  :Think:  
Կարո՞ղ ա սև հումոր էր  :Xeloq:

----------


## Apsara

> Բարի մտքով ես այս թեման բացել, Apsara ջան, գիտեմ: Բայց չնեղանաս, շատ ծիծաղելի է, որ ես (ու  «ակցիայի» մնացած բոլոր մասնակիցները) պիտի մաքուր մնամ և խոզի պես շուրջբոլորս չկեղտոտեմ, որովհետև մասնակցում եմ ինչ-որ վիրտուալ  «ակցիայի»: Է առանց ակցիայի էլ ես մարդ լինելու գիտակցություն ունեմ, էլ ինչի՞ս ա պետք էս «ակցիան»: Իսկ եթե ակցիան իմ նմանների համար չէ, այլ խոզերի, ապա կարող եմ վստահեցնել որ այս «քաղաքակիրթ» մեթոդները հազար տարի էլ մնա խոզին մարդ չեն սարքի:


Արի մարդկանց պիտակներ չկպցնենք, խոզեր, լավ չի հնչում: Ուղղակի ինչ կարող ես անել, եթե տվյալ անձը մեծացել է մի ընտանիքում, որտեղ ուղակի չեն մտածել այս հարցի շուրջ, դե մտքներով չի անցել, որ կարելի է երեխային կոնֆետ տալ փողոցում, իսկ թուղթը ձեռքից վերցնել, դե երեխան էլ ըստ իր տեսածի ուղակի շպրտում է: 

Կարելի է մարդկանց գիտակից վիճակի բերել, ցոյց տալ, որ կան այ այսքան մարդ, որոնք երբեք այդպես չեն վարվում, մարդ կանգ կառնի ու կմտածի, լավ սպասի, մի րոպե, ճիշտ որ, բա ես ինչու չանեմ, ես ինչո՞վ եմ պակաս՞:


Երբ փոքր երեխա եմ տեսնում որն անգիտակից աղբը նետում է գետնին, մոտենում եմ և շատ ընկերաբար ասում, բա ինչու գցեցիր, տես այնտեղ աղբաման կա, հատուկ դրա համար, բա սենց սիրունա՞, երեխան մի 3 վայրկյան մտածում է ու աղբը բարձրացնում տանում աղբամանը, սա իրականություն է, ոչ թե հորինվածք

----------


## Լեո

Apsara ջան, եթե մարդը չգիտի, որ աղբը գցում են աղբամանի մեջ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ խոզ ա  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (25.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինչու՞


Հայվանապետության դեմ պայքարի շրջանակներում  :LOL: :

Կարելի ա մլիցեքի դեմ պայքարի միամսյակ էլ հայտարարել: Փողոցում ֆոռմով-ֆուռաժկով բան ես տեսնում՝ բռնում-քցում ես զիբիլը: Մաքուր պահենք մեր քաղաքը, սկսենք մուսռներից  :Xeloq: :

Հ. Գ. Թեման չեմ քաղաքականացնում, այլ լուռ կայֆավատ եմ լինում նրանց վրա, ովքեր կարծում են, թե թեման քաղաքականացնում եմ  :Pardon: :

----------

Ariadna (25.06.2009), Kuk (24.06.2009), Norton (24.06.2009), Ձայնալար (24.06.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ակցիայի մասնակիցներին թախանձագին խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել հատկապես Սարկավագի փողոցի վրա գտնվող կանգառներին և նրանց հարակից տարածքներին: Դե, ճիշտ է, մեր թաղերն են, բայց ժամանակի սղության պատճառով ինքս չեմ կարողանում մաքրել և չեմ կարողանա ձեզ, հարգելի ակցիայի մասնակիցներ, օգնել որևէ բանով: Շատ- շատ տեղերը ցույց տամ…

----------

Kuk (24.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Ակցիայի մասնակիցներին թախանձագին խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել հատկապես Սարկավագի փողոցի վրա գտնվող կանգառներին և նրանց հարակից տարածքներին: Դե, ճիշտ է, մեր թաղերն են, բայց ժամանակի սղության պատճառով ինքս չեմ կարողանում մաքրել և չեմ կարողանա ձեզ, հարգելի ակցիայի մասնակիցներ, օգնել որևէ բանով: Շատ- շատ տեղերը ցույց տամ…


Մարկիզ ջան, ակցիայի մասնակիցները ոչ թե աղբ են հավաքում, ինչպես դու *հասկացել ես սխալմամբ*, այլ պահպանում են մաքրություն՝ չթափելով, 

հ.գ. մի հատ ակնոցի խանութի տեղ ասեք էս ժողովուրդը առնի, սաղ վատ են տենում :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ խորին համոզմամբ՝ փողոցի մեջտեղում զիբիլ գցողը շարունակելու է գցել, չգցողն էլ չի գցելու՝ անկախ ամեն տեսակի միամսյակներից: Ինձ, օրինակ, ծխախոտի դատարկ տուփը գրպանս դրած մինչև մոտակա աղբարկղը քայլելու համար միամսյակ պետք չէ. հենց այնպես էլ կքայլեմ :


Իսկ իմ խորին համոզմամբ աղբն աղբամանի մեջ չգցող մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն ուղղակի չի ֆայմում, որ կարելի է աղբամանի մեջ գցել ու այդպիսով քաղաքը մաքուր պահել: Պարզ օրինակ բերեմ: Էդքան ծեծված փողոց անցնելը… Վերջերս ապշում եմ՝ տեսնելով, թե որքան շատ մարդ է հետևում լույսերին: Ճիշտ է, էլի ոչ բոլորն են, բայց առաջվա նման սպիտակ ագռավ չես, երբ կանգնում ու սպասում ես, թե երբ պիտի մարդուկը կանաչի: Ավելին՝ իմ ընկերների հետ փողոցն անցնելիս միշտ շեշտում եմ, որ պետք է ճիշտ տեղից ու ճիշտ ժամանակին անցնել: Մարդիկ սովորել են: Մի անգամ էլ կոնֆետի թուղթը գետնին գցած ընկերուհուս էնպես խայտառակեցի, որ դրանից հետո երբեք չի համարձակվում գոնե իմ ներկայությամբ նման բան անել:

----------

Amaru (25.06.2009), Apsara (25.06.2009), Second Chance (25.06.2009), Աթեիստ (26.06.2009), Ուլուանա (25.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Իսկ իմ խորին համոզմամբ աղբն աղբամանի մեջ չգցող մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն ուղղակի չի ֆայմում, որ կարելի է աղբամանի մեջ գցել ու այդպիսով քաղաքը մաքուր պահել: Պարզ օրինակ բերեմ: Էդքան ծեծված փողոց անցնելը… Վերջերս ապշում եմ՝ տեսնելով, թե որքան շատ մարդ է հետևում լույսերին: Ճիշտ է, էլի ոչ բոլորն են, բայց առաջվա նման սպիտակ ագռավ չես, երբ կանգնում ու սպասում ես, թե երբ պիտի մարդուկը կանաչի: Ավելին՝ իմ ընկերների հետ փողոցն անցնելիս միշտ շեշտում եմ, որ պետք է ճիշտ տեղից ու ճիշտ ժամանակին անցնել: Մարդիկ սովորել են: Մի անգամ էլ կոնֆետի թուղթը գետնին գցած ընկերուհուս էնպես խայտառակեցի, որ դրանից հետո երբեք չի համարձակվում գոնե իմ ներկայությամբ նման բան անել:


Ու նման օրինակներ շատ կարելի է բերել, մարդիկ ուղակի սովորել են անտարբեր անցնել, աղբը ցանկացած տեղ ցանկացած պահին գետնին շպրտելն էլ է սովորություն դարձել, կարծրացել, անգիտակից վիճակ ա, ուղակի մի փոքր գիտակցության աստիճան և սովորությունները փոխվում են :Smile: 

Լույսի պահով ճիշտ ես, բա փոքր ժամանակ սպիտակ չէ թափանցիկ ագռավ էր գծերով փողոց անցնողը :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ի դեպ՝ հիմա շատերը փողոցն անցումով են անցնում ոչ թե որովհետև հարգում են օրենքը և այլն, այլ որովհետև ստիպված են: Ես, օրինակ, կենտրոնում կարմիրի տակով համարյա երբեք չեմ անցնում, որովհետև ահավոր խիտ երթևեկություն ա, ու նաղդ ավտոյի տակ ընկնող եմ: Դրա համար էլ հաճախ կանգնում-սպասում եմ: Բայց եթե մեքենա չկա, սպասելը անիմաստ եմ համարում: Իսկ զիբիլ թափելը մի քիչ ուրիշ հարց ա. կոնկրետ ծխախոտի ծխուկը կամ պաղպաղակի թուղթը ծառի տակ գցելը շարքային Պողոսին ոչ մի վնաս էլ չի տալիս: Բնապահպանություն-բան խորանալ չարժի, մենք գործ ունենք շարքային Պողոսի հետ:

----------


## Apsara

> Ի դեպ՝ հիմա շատերը փողոցն անցումով են անցնում ոչ թե որովհետև հարգում են օրենքը և այլն, այլ որովհետև ստիպված են: Ես, օրինակ, կենտրոնում կարմիրի տակով համարյա երբեք չեմ անցնում, որովհետև ահավոր խիտ երթևեկություն ա, ու նաղդ ավտոյի տակ ընկնող եմ: Դրա համար էլ հաճախ կանգնում-սպասում եմ: Բայց եթե մեքենա չկա, սպասելը անիմաստ եմ համարում: Իսկ զիբիլ թափելը մի քիչ ուրիշ հարց ա. կոնկրետ ծխախոտի ծխուկը կամ պաղպաղակի թուղթը ծառի տակ գցելը շարքային Պողոսին ոչ մի վնաս էլ չի տալիս: Բնապահպանություն-բան խորանալ չարժի, մենք գործ ունենք շարքային Պողոսի հետ:


Առաջին մասին չանդրադառնամ, իսկ այ երկրորդ մասին - շարքային պողոսին վնաս է, ինչու՞, քանզի այդպես մտածողները, ցավոք սրտի, ավելի շատ են, քան հակառակը և արդյունքում աղբը ավելի շատ փողոցում է, քան աղբամանում => զզվելի է հատակին նայել, իսկ երբ քամի է, իսկ մեր Երևանը քամոտ է, այդ նույն պաղպաղակի թուղթը կամ ցելոֆանի տոպրակւ կամ ոտքերիդ է կպչում կամ նույնիսկ հասնում երեսիդ: Գնում ես այգի, որ աչքդ կանաչ տեսնի հանգստանա, բայց չէ այստեղ ու այնտեղ նույն աղբն է, զզվում ես նորից, չես կարող նստել, կեղտոտ է, մաքրող չկա, քցող կա: 
Հա բնապահպանություն-բան խառնել արժի, որովհետև այն օդը կամ ավելի ճիշտ ասած օդի միջի թթվածնի մնացորդները՝ խառնված ծանր մետաղների հետ, որ շնչում ես, այն նույն ծառն է արտադրում, որի տակ դու քցում ես պաղպաղակի թուղթը: 

Չէ, աղբից վնաս կա, չասեմ էլ հիվանդությունները, գարշահոտությունը և ուղակի նշեմ ներքին կուլտուրայի մասին

Չեմ կարծում, որ մեզանից որևէ մեկը իր տանը ցանկացած տեղ աղբ է նետում, հաստատ իրեն նեղություն է տալիս հասնում աղբամանի մոտ:

----------


## Dragon

> Հետ. Գրություն.
> Գրածս չի վերաբերվում նախագահական նստավայրի մերձակա տարածքին, ինչպես նաև Ազգային ժողովի մերձակա տարածքին: Վերջինիս մերձակայքում կարելի է նույնիսկ չիշիկ անել:


 :Angry2: 
*<...Ինչեր ասես որ չեն անի ամբոխները խելագարված...>*
_Ե. Չարենց_

Հ.Գ. Եվ սա ասում է մի մարդ, ով պայքարում է պետականության համար: :Shok:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Apsara*. Հազար անգամ համաձայն եմ, որ զիբիլանոց քաղաքը զզվելի բան ա, բայց կոնկրետ դու ո՞նց ես պատրաստվում դրա դեմն առնել: Նորից եմ ասում. շաքային աղտոտողի հետ ծանր մետաղներից ու քաղցկեղի մակարդակի աճից խոսելով ոչ մի բանի հնարավոր չի հասնել: Էդ նույն պայմանական Պողոսս տենց բաների վրա թքած ունի, որովհետև շոշափելի չեն, իսկ աղբը աղբամանը գցել հորդորողի վրա ուղղակի ծիծաղում ա: Չնայած՝ սենց հայտարարություները օգուտից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չեն կարող բերել. վնաս որ հաստատ չեն տա, նենց որ՝ մերսի նախաձեռնության համար: Ժող, հասարակական վայրերում կուբամետրերով զիբիլ թափելը, աջուձախ ապականելը, ամեն քայլի թքելը, անցումներում թեթևանալը և այլնը առնվազն անշնորհքություն են, եկեք տենց բաներից հնարավորինս խուսափենք: Ու էդ միամսյակ-բանն էլ մոռացեք, սուտ բաներ են դրանք: Կամ անում ես, կամ չես անում:

----------

Apsara (25.06.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> *<...Ինչեր ասես որ չեն անի ամբոխները խելագարված...>*
> _Ե. Չարենց_
> 
> Հ.Գ. Եվ սա ասում է մի մարդ, ով պայքարում է պետականության համար:


Բացում ա  :Jpit: 

Յուրաքանչյուր անձնավորության խորհուրդ կտայի չկորցնել ՅՈՒՐ հումորի զգացողությունը  :Wink:

----------

Apsara (25.06.2009), Ariadna (25.06.2009), Վարպետ (25.06.2009)

----------


## Dragon

> Բացում ա 
> 
> Յուրաքանչյուր անձնավորության խորհուրդ կտայի չկորցնել ՅՈՒՐ հումորի զգացողությունը


*Էս վերջերս ում շատ <բացում ա> փակում են, զգուշ եղի:* :Smile:  -Հումորը էս է, իսկ քո ասածը  ոչ թե հումոր է, այլ ողբերգություն: Ու ցավը նրանում է, որ եթե դու թեկուզ հումոր ես անում/իմ կարծիքով անհաջող/, ապա շատերը հնարավորության դեպքում այդպես էլ կվարվեին` ե'վ այսօր, ե'վ գալիք իշխանությունների պարագայում, չմտածելով,  որ անարգում են առաջին հերթին հենց իրենց:

Վերջաբանի փոխարեն.
<....Բարբարոսներ շատ կգան ու կանցնեն անհետ, արքայական խոսքը մեր կմնա հավետ...>
Վ. Տերյան

Կոնկրետ անձնավորության խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բռնության կոչեր չհնչեցնել, հատկապես որ համաներման հնարավորություն մոտ ապագայում դժվար թե լինի: :Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> *Էս վերջերս ում շատ <բացում ա> փակում են, զգուշ եղի:* -Հումորը էս է, իսկ քո ասածը  ոչ թե հումոր է, այլ ողբերգություն: Ու ցավը նրանում է, որ եթե դու թեկուզ հումոր ես անում/իմ կարծիքով անհաջող/ շատերը հնարավորության դեպքում այդպես էլ կվարվեին` եվ այսօր եվ գալիք իշխանությունների պարագայում, չմտածելով,  որ անարգում են առաջին հերթին հենց իրենց:
> 
> Վերջաբանի փոխարեն.
> <....Բարբարոսներ շատ կգան ու կանցնեն անհետ, արքայական խոսքը մեր կմնա հավետ...>
> Վ. Տերյան


Ամե՛ն

----------

Dragon (25.06.2009), Հայկօ (25.06.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> *Էս վերջերս ում շատ <բացում ա> փակում են, զգուշ եղի:* -Հումորը էս է, իսկ քո ասածը  ոչ թե հումոր է, այլ ողբերգություն: Ու ցավը նրանում է, որ եթե դու թեկուզ հումոր ես անում/իմ կարծիքով անհաջող/ շատերը հնարավորության դեպքում այդպես էլ կվարվեին` եվ այսօր եվ գալիք իշխանությունների պարագայում, չմտածելով,  որ անարգում են առաջին հերթին հենց իրենց:
> 
> Վերջաբանի փոխարեն.
> <....Բարբարոսներ շատ կգան ու կանցնեն անհետ, արքայական խոսքը մեր կմնա հավետ...>
> Վ. Տերյան
> 
> Կոնկրետ անձնավորության խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բռնության կոչեր չհնչեցնել, հատկապես որ համաներման հնարավորություն մոտ ապագայում դժվար թե լինի:


Dragon ջան, դու իրոք չէիր հասկացել, որ դա հումոր ա? Անկեղծ ասած ես իմ շրջապատում, ներառյալ Չուկը, տենց մարդ չեմ ճանաչում, որը կարող էր իրեն թույլ տալ նման բան :Smile:  Դու էդ շատերին անձամբ ես ճանաչում, եղբայր?

----------

Ariadna (25.06.2009), Chuk (25.06.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Մարկիզ ջան, ակցիայի մասնակիցները ոչ թե աղբ են հավաքում, ինչպես դու *հասկացել ես սխալմամբ*, այլ պահպանում են մաքրություն՝ չթափելով, 
> 
> հ.գ. մի հատ ակնոցի խանութի տեղ ասեք էս ժողովուրդը առնի, սաղ վատ են տենում


Apsara ջան, ճիշտն ասած քանի օր է լուռ կարդում եմ էս թեման, և ասեմ, բավականին ուրախություն է ինձ պատճառել։  Մեկ–մեկ էսպիսի թեմաներ էլ են պետք ակումբին  մթնոլորտի ընդհանուր լարվածությունը մեղմելու համար  :Smile:  Երբեմն անիմաստ թեմաներն էլ իրենց հմայքն ու գեղեցկությունն են ունենում :Wink:  Բայց էլ չեմ դիմանում, ես էլ իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ։ Կարծում եմ, թեև Մարկիզը սխալ է հասկացել, բայց իր հասկացածի մեջ ավելի շատ իմաստ կա, քան քո առաջարկածի մեջ։ Որովհետև ուրիշների հետևից աղբ հավաքելու միամսյակը էլի մի քիչ տեղավորվում է սովորական տրամաբանության շրջանակներում, էդ էլ էդպիսի ակցիա ա, բայց աղբը գետնին չթափելու միամսյակը նորմալ մարդկանց համար կարծում եմ էդքան էլ տրամաբանական առաջարկ չէ։ Ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ աղբը գետնին չի թափում, և դա հատուկ դաստիարակելով չի, դա մարդու միջից է։ Դա՝ տարրական կուլտուրան, մարդու մեջ մտնում է արյան հետ և ուղեկցում նրան ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, դա չի սկսվում ու ավարտվում ինչ որ ամսյակներով։ Ամեն դեպքում էս շրջապատում, որտեղ դու փորձում ես դաստիարակությամբ զբաղվել, հաստատ էդպիսի մարդիկ չկան, դա կարելի է կիրառել, թերևս, մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաների դպրոցում։ Հիմա կասես, որ գետնին աղբ թափողները պարտադիր չի, որ մտավոր հետամնաց լինեն։ Ճիշտ ես, բայց նրանք հաստատ քո դաստիարակելով չեն դաստիարակվի, իսկ այ էդ երեխաների դեպքում հնարավոր է ինչ որ բան փոխել։

----------

Chuk (25.06.2009), impression (25.06.2009), Kuk (25.06.2009), murmushka (25.06.2009), Հայկօ (25.06.2009), Մարկիզ (25.06.2009), Վարպետ (25.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ժողովուրդ թարգեք: Մարդա, առաջարկում ա, թեման միանշանակ անիմաստ չի, ուղղակի իմհկ առաջարկման տեղն է ուղղակի սխալ ընտրված, որովհետև անձամբ ճանաչելով շատերին, հաստատ էս հարցի վերաբերյալ գիտակցության մակարդակը բավականին բարձր է մեծամասնության մոտ:

----------

Հայկօ (25.06.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան, ակցիայի մասնակիցները ոչ թե աղբ են հավաքում, ինչպես դու *հասկացել ես սխալմամբ*, այլ պահպանում են մաքրություն՝ չթափելով, 
> 
> հ.գ. մի հատ ակնոցի խանութի տեղ ասեք էս ժողովուրդը առնի, սաղ վատ են տենում


Հա, ճիշտ ես, Ապսարա ջան, *սխալ էի հասկացել*:

Բայց, փաստորեն… :Shok:  Եթե մի քիչ տրամաբանում ենք, դուրս է գալիս, որ ՀՀ այն քաղաքացիներն, ովքեր զերծ են մնում աղբը մայթերին ու փողոցներին թափելուց, այսինքն՝ աղբը, անպետք թղթերը, ծխախոտի մնացորդները, պոլիեթիլենի տոպրակները նետում են աղբարկղը կամ, եթե մոտակայքում աղբարկղ չկա, ապա ձեռքները բռնած այնքան են քայլում, մինչև աղբաման է հանդիպում, ուզեն թե չուզեն, դառնում են այս ակցիայի մասնակից: 
Կարելի է ենթադրել, որ մեր ազգի գոնե տաս տոկոսը (եթե ոչ ավելի շատ) չի աղտոտում փողոցները, աղբը նետում է միայն աղբարկղ: Իսկ դա կազմում է պաշտոնական տվյալներով մոտ երեք հարյուր հազար մարդ: :Shok: 

…թույլ տվեք գովազդել ակցիան. :Think: 

Դե ուրեմն՝ ակցիային մասնակցում է երեք հարյուր հազար մարդ: Դու՛, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացի, դարձի՛ր երեքհարյուրհազարմեկերորդը և քո զավակները կապրեն մաքուր ու բարեկարգ քաղաքում: :Love:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ու նման օրինակներ շատ կարելի է բերել, մարդիկ ուղակի սովորել են անտարբեր անցնել, աղբը ցանկացած տեղ ցանկացած պահին գետնին շպրտելն էլ է սովորություն դարձել, կարծրացել, անգիտակից վիճակ ա, ուղակի մի փոքր գիտակցության աստիճան և սովորությունները փոխվում են
> 
> Լույսի պահով ճիշտ ես, բա փոքր ժամանակ սպիտակ չէ թափանցիկ ագռավ էր գծերով փողոց անցնողը


Չգիտեմ չգիտեմ ես ոնց ջոկել եմ էս ժողովուրդը սենց նուրբ բաներով էտ սովորությունը չի թարգի: Ես ոչ մի անգամ մեր լիֆտում ոչինչ չեմ թափում, անգամ ձեռքիցս ընկնելուց վերցնում եմ ու ինչքան պետք է երազող լինեմ, որ մտածեմ, որ դա կտեսնեն մեր հարևանները ու միգուցե իրենց մեջ արթնանա այն ժանգոտած կամ ընդհանրապես գույություն չունեցող բջիջները, որ իրենք էլ նույն կերպ վարվեն: Սա ամենացավոտ թեմաներից է ինձ համար: Շատ եմ նյարդայանաում անգամ սրա մասին խոսելուց: Ու շատ վաղուց անընդհատ մտածում  եմ, թե ինչ պլաններ կարելի է մշակել, ինչ ակցիա որպեսզի այս ազգը դադարի խոզավարի ապրելուց: Ապսարա ջան քո բարձրացրած ակցիան այնքան նուրբ է այս հաստա....  ազգի համար, որ երևի դու էլ կպատկերացնես :Sad: :  Ով որ այստեղ կարդում է բոլորն էլ համենայնդեպս քեզ նման են մտածում ու աոնւոմ են դա ամեն օր , իսկ ովքեր չեն մտածում իրենց մեջ դժվար կլինի արթնացնել սույն մեթոդով: Իրանք կամ *շահ* պետքա ունենան դրանից կամ *տույժ*: լուրջ եմ ասում այլ կերպ հնարավոր չի : Օրինակ որ ինչ որ օպերատիվ խումբ գար մեր շենք ընդամենը 2-3 օր համապատասխան դաստիարակչական աշխատանքներ իրականցներ մեր հարևանների շրջանում մեր լիֆտում իրավիճակը համոզված եմ զգալիորեն կփոխվեր:

----------

Apsara (25.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Apsara ջան, ճիշտն ասած քանի օր է լուռ կարդում եմ էս թեման, և ասեմ, բավականին ուրախություն է ինձ պատճառել։  Մեկ–մեկ էսպիսի թեմաներ էլ են պետք ակումբին  մթնոլորտի ընդհանուր լարվածությունը մեղմելու համար  Երբեմն անիմաստ թեմաներն էլ իրենց հմայքն ու գեղեցկությունն են ունենում Բայց էլ չեմ դիմանում, ես էլ իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ։ Կարծում եմ, թեև Մարկիզը սխալ է հասկացել, բայց իր հասկացածի մեջ ավելի շատ իմաստ կա, քան քո առաջարկածի մեջ։ Որովհետև ուրիշների հետևից աղբ հավաքելու միամսյակը էլի մի քիչ տեղավորվում է սովորական տրամաբանության շրջանակներում, էդ էլ էդպիսի ակցիա ա, բայց աղբը գետնին չթափելու միամսյակը նորմալ մարդկանց համար կարծում եմ էդքան էլ տրամաբանական առաջարկ չէ։ Ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ աղբը գետնին չի թափում, և դա հատուկ դաստիարակելով չի, դա մարդու միջից է։ Դա՝ տարրական կուլտուրան, մարդու մեջ մտնում է արյան հետ և ուղեկցում նրան ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, դա չի սկսվում ու ավարտվում ինչ որ ամսյակներով։ Ամեն դեպքում էս շրջապատում, որտեղ դու փորձում ես դաստիարակությամբ զբաղվել, հաստատ էդպիսի մարդիկ չկան, դա կարելի է կիրառել, թերևս, մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաների դպրոցում։ Հիմա կասես, որ գետնին աղբ թափողները պարտադիր չի, որ մտավոր հետամնաց լինեն։ Ճիշտ ես, բայց նրանք հաստատ քո դաստիարակելով չեն դաստիարակվի, իսկ այ էդ երեխաների դեպքում հնարավոր է ինչ որ բան փոխել։


Դե սա քո անձնական կարծիքն է, դու չես հավատում, որ մարդ դեպի լավը կարող է աճել, իսկ ես հավատում եմ մարդու լավ կողմին ավելի շատ, քան վատին: :Smile: 

Հիմա գիտես ինչքան մարդա կարդում թեման, հո անպայման չի գրեն, որ մասնակցում են, կամ գրեն, որ ես թափում էի, բայց էլ չեմ թափի և այլն

Թեման իր գործն անում է, դուք հանգիստ կացեք :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

Մեկ էլ իմ կարծիքով շատ կարևոր է իմանալ, թե որ տեսակի աղբը ինչ աստիճանիվնաս է տալիս, ինքնստինքյան հիշում եմ մի դեպք, երբ մի ջղայն ձաձա իմ վրա խոսաց, երբ ես խոտերի մեջ նետեցի կերածս եգիպտացորենի մնացուկը, իսկ այդտեղ կովեր թե խոզեր, չեմ հիշում, բայց արածում էին: Ուինչքան ես նրան փորձում էի բացատրել, որ դա բնական աղբ է և բացի փտելուց նաև կեր է անասունների համար, որ ես ցելոֆանից հանեցի ու նոր գցեցի այնտեղ,միևնույնն է չհասկացավ, կամ չէ չլսեց:

Ասածս որն է, որ արևածաղիկի կճեպից վնաս չկա, դա մրջուններն էլ են հավաքում/խոսքը շաաաատ քանակության մասին չէ, ասենք մի 20 հոգով նույն տեղում, որչրթեն վատ կլինի/ բայց պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակները, սիգարետը բացելուց առաջացած զիբիլը, կոնֆետի մոմած թուղթը, գարեջրի կոլայի և այլի շշերը, դրանք բնությանը վնաս են տալիս:

Հետո շատ կուզեի, որ մոտակա քաղաքից-դուրս տարածքները հիմիկվա վիճակում չլինեին, որ մարդիկ տարրական կուլտուրայի դրսևորում ցուցաբերեին և ուտուշ-խմուշից հետո գոնե իրենց աղբը հավաքեին:

----------

Second Chance (26.06.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հիմա գիտես ինչքան մարդա կարդում թեման, հո անպայման չի գրեն, որ մասնակցում են, կամ գրեն, որ ես թափում էի, բայց էլ չեմ թափի և այլն


Համաձայն եմ, թեմայում գրառում անում են միայն "նորմալ" մարդիկ, բայց դրանք ակումբում 100% չեն կազմում։ Կարծում եմ կեղտոտողները կարդում և գոնե մի պահ մտածում են, որ իրենց արածը խոզություն է։

----------

Apsara (26.06.2009), Լեո (26.06.2009), Ուլուանա (29.06.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Հետո շատ կուզեի, որ մոտակա քաղաքից-դուրս տարածքները հիմիկվա վիճակում չլինեին, որ մարդիկ տարրական կուլտուրայի դրսևորում ցուցաբերեին և ուտուշ-խմուշից հետո գոնե իրենց աղբը հավաքեին:


Կամ հենց ճանապարհին տրանսպորտից դուրս չշպրտեն իրենց մնացուկները: Ամբողջ ճանապարհների եզրերը նույն վիճակում են լցված անթիվ անհամար շշերով ու պոլիեթիլենային տոպրակներով:

----------

Apsara (26.06.2009)

----------


## Grieg

> Կամ հենց ճանապարհին տրանսպորտից դուրս չշպրտեն իրենց մնացուկները: Ամբողջ ճանապարհների եզրերը նույն վիճակում են լցված անթիվ անհամար շշերով ու պոլիեթիլենային տոպրակներով:


ի դեպ կարելի է փորձել հնարավորին չափ խուսափել  պլաստմաստյա շշերից դրա փոխարենը գնելով հնարավորության դեպքում ապակյա շշերով, որը կարելի է հանձնել և որը նորից կօգտագործվի, կամ օրինակ խանութ գնալ արդեն տոպրակով որպիսզի վաճառողը նոր պոլիեթիլենային տոպրակ չտա, որը շատ շուտով աղբ կդառնա, կամ եթե իրը մի հատ է կարելի է ուղղակի բռնել ձեռքում  :Smile:  :

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Խնդրում եմ մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում: Անլուրջ գրառումները կջնջվեն:*

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հավելեմ, որ պոլիէթիլենն ու պլաստմասսե իրերը քիմիական տեսակետից ժամանակի միլիոնավոր միավորի դեպքում անգամ քայքայման ենթակա չեն, իսկ այրման արդյունքում խիստ աղտոտում են բնությունը։

----------

Apsara (26.06.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հավելեմ, որ պոլիէթիլենն ու պլաստմասսե իրերը քիմիական տեսակետից ժամանակի միլիոնավոր միավորի դեպքում անգամ քայքայման ենթակա չեն, իսկ այրման արդյունքում խիստ աղտոտում են բնությունը։


Ճապոնացիները արդեն 10 տարի ուսումնասիրում են, փորձարկումներ են անում, որպեսզի գտնեն այն միջատին կամ այն նյութը, որը կքայքայի պոլիէթիլենը: Երկու տարի առաջ ինչ-որ թրթուր կար, որը մասամբ ազդեցություն թողնում էր:

Սենց մի ակցիա էլ մենք մեր դասարանի մի խումբ երեխաներով էինք կազմակերպել դեռ դպրոցում: Ու այն ուղղված էր հատուկ պոլիէթիլենի դեմ, ոչ թե աղբի/սովորական զիբիլի

Ճիշտա մի քիչ անհեթեթա թվում, երբ խոսքը հատուկ տոպրակով հացի գնալու մասինա գնում, բայց ես ինձ հիշում եմ այդպիսին, հատուկ հացի համար տոպրակ ունեինք տանը: Հա չի կարելի համեմատել էն ժամանակները ու հիմա, բայց դե էտքան էլ ծիծաղելի էլ չի:
Ես ամենաշատը այն ծնողների վրա եմ զարմանում, երբ իրենց աչքի առաջ երեխան զիբիլը թափումա: Դա համարյա նույննա, որ երեխային վեր չեն կացնում տրանսպորտի մեջ, որպեսզի կողքը կանգնած տարիքով մեկը նստի.... Միշտ էս երկու երևույթի վրա զարմանում եմ: «Ժամանակներն են փոխվել » այս արտահայտությամբ բացատրություններն էլ ծիծաղելի են,արդարացման նոր ձև...

Ակցիային ծնվածս օրից եմ միացել  :Wink:

----------

Apsara (27.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հավելեմ, որ պոլիէթիլենն ու պլաստմասսե իրերը քիմիական տեսակետից ժամանակի միլիոնավոր միավորի դեպքում անգամ քայքայման ենթակա չեն, իսկ այրման արդյունքում խիստ աղտոտում են բնությունը։


Պոլիէթիլենը վերամշակել ա պետք:
Ոչ թե չօգտագործել(Գրիգի ասածով), այլ հասնել նրան, որ ունենանք վերամշակող գործարաններ ու մի քանի աղբաման պահող ժողովուրդ:
Կան երկրներ, որոնք աղբանոց չունեն, բայց մարդիկ տանը 5 աղբաման են պահում: Մեկում ապակին են լցնում, մյուսում՝ թղթերը, հաջորդում պոլիէթիլենը, պլաստիկը...:
Ամեն ինչ բազմակի վերամշակվում և օգտագործվում է: Աղբը խառնելու համար մեծ տուգանք են վճարում:

Հայաստանում նույնիսկ աղբանոցներն են բիզնես:  :Wink:

----------

Cassiopeia (28.06.2009), Grieg (27.06.2009)

----------


## Grieg

> Պոլիէթիլենը վերամշակել ա պետք:
> Ոչ թե չօգտագործել(Գրիգի ասածով), այլ հասնել նրան, որ ունենանք վերամշակող գործարաններ ու մի քանի աղբաման պահող ժողովուրդ:
> Կան երկրներ, որոնք աղբանոց չունեն, բայց մարդիկ տանը 5 աղբաման են պահում: Մեկում ապակին են լցնում, մյուսում՝ թղթերը, հաջորդում պոլիէթիլենը, պլաստիկը...:
> Ամեն ինչ բազմակի վերամշակվում և օգտագործվում է: Աղբը խառնելու համար մեծ տուգանք են վճարում:
> 
> Հայաստանում նույնիսկ աղբանոցներն են բիզնես:


վերամշակում ճիշտ է ընդահնրապես չմշակելուց ավելի լավ է. 
բայց արդյունավետությամբ կարծում եմ զիջում է սովորական ապակյա շշերի վերօգտագործելու պրոցեսին: 
շատ բաներ կա որ _պետք ա_ լինի, բայց պետք է ռեալ նայենք ներկայում ինչ ունենք ու ըստ դրա շարժվենք:

----------


## Աշխեն

Չգիտեմ ինչ եք երկար բարակ քննարկել, բայց աղբ երբևէ գետին չեմ թափել ու չեմ թափի, ինչ որ խմբի հետ էքսկուրսիա գնալիս էլ անձամբ հետևում եմ, որ աղբը հայտնվի միայն աղբամանում :Smile:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Բարև, մարդ, մի առաջարկ ունեմ, մեր քաղաքի մաքրությունը պահպանելու կամ շատացնելու համար, մենք ուժեղ ենք միասին և միասին ամեն ինչ կարող ենք:
> 
> Ես՝ Վարդուհի Ինանցս, խոստանում եմ, որ ամենաքիչը այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում՝ հուլիսի 1-ից, Քաղաքում կամ ուրիշ տեղ գետնին կամ խոտերի մեջ աղբ /սրա մեջ մտնում է կոնֆետի թուղթ, արևածաղիկի կճեպ, սիգարետի մնացորդ, ծամոն և այլն ավելի մեծ բաներ/ չեմ գցի, կեղտը կգցեմ աղբամանը, իսկ եթե չկա մոտակայքում, ապա հետս այնքան ման կտամ, մինչև մի տեղ գտնեմ աղբաման:
> 
> Առաջարկում եմ, մարդ, դու էլ միանաս այս ակցիային, որը հենց նոր ես հորինեցի: Քեզ ոչ ոք չի ստուգելու, մարդ, քո խիղճը միշտ քո հետ է, ես նրան վստահում եմ


Ես ողջունում եմ քեզ այս մտահղացման համար և համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ :Hands Up: : Ասեմ, որ ես միշտ այդպես եմ անում:

----------


## Apsara

> Պոլիէթիլենը վերամշակել ա պետք:
> Ոչ թե չօգտագործել(Գրիգի ասածով), այլ հասնել նրան, որ ունենանք վերամշակող գործարաններ ու մի քանի աղբաման պահող ժողովուրդ:
> Կան երկրներ, որոնք աղբանոց չունեն, բայց մարդիկ տանը 5 աղբաման են պահում: Մեկում ապակին են լցնում, մյուսում՝ թղթերը, հաջորդում պոլիէթիլենը, պլաստիկը...:
> Ամեն ինչ բազմակի վերամշակվում և օգտագործվում է: Աղբը խառնելու համար մեծ տուգանք են վճարում:
> 
> Հայաստանում նույնիսկ աղբանոցներն են բիզնես:


Ի դեպ նման երկներից Գերմանիան գիտեմ, որտեղ որոշ ժամանակ ապրում էի, այդ մի քանի աղբամանը սկզբից ինձ տարօրինակ թվաց, բայց հետո սովորեցի, ինչպես նաև այնտեղ սուպերմարկետներում պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակներ չէին տալիս, ապրանքը կամ ձեռքումդ պիտի գնայիր կամ շատ լինելու դեպքում թղթե տոպրակ էին տալիս:

Հետո նաև իմացա, որ աղբը տներից կամ մեր ակադեմիայի նման մեծ հանրակացարաններից լավ թանկ գումարներով են տանում, միայն ապակին, թուղթը մեկ էլ չեմ հիշում ինչը անվճար, եթե առանձնացված է:

----------

